# Lazio - Atalanta: finale Coppa Italia. 15 maggio 2019. Tv.



## admin (25 Aprile 2019)

Sarà Lazio - Atalanta la finale di Coppa Italia 2018/2019. La partita si giocherà il prossimo 15 maggio 2019 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma alle pre 20:45

La Lazio ha superato il Milan in semifinale, l'Atalanta ha avuto la meglio sulla Fiorentina.

Dove vedere Lazio - Atalanta in tv?

Diretta sulla Rai alle 20:45.

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Aprile 2019)

Speriamo che entrambe si qualifichino alle coppe europee tramite il campionato così il settimo posto è utile


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarà Lazio - Atalanta la finale di Coppa Italia 2018/2019. La partita si giocherà il prossimo 15 maggio 2019 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma. Orario ancora da definire.
> 
> La Lazio ha superato il Milan in semifinale, l'Atalanta ha avuto la meglio sulla Fiorentina.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Speriamo che entrambe si qualifichino alle coppe europee tramite il campionato così il settimo posto è utile



Ma per fortuna che la Fiorentina non è arrivata in finale... sai che rischio?


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarà Lazio - Atalanta la finale di Coppa Italia 2018/2019. La partita si giocherà il prossimo 15 maggio 2019 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma. Orario ancora da definire.
> 
> La Lazio ha superato il Milan in semifinale, l'Atalanta ha avuto la meglio sulla Fiorentina.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarà Lazio - Atalanta la finale di Coppa Italia 2018/2019. La partita si giocherà il prossimo 15 maggio 2019 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma. Orario ancora da definire.
> 
> La Lazio ha superato il Milan in semifinale, l'Atalanta ha avuto la meglio sulla Fiorentina.
> 
> ...



tifo i supplementari e qualche acciacco x i Bergamaschi


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2019)

Penso che vincerà la Lazietta


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarà Lazio - Atalanta la finale di Coppa Italia 2018/2019. La partita si giocherà il prossimo 15 maggio 2019 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma alle pre 20:45
> 
> La Lazio ha superato il Milan in semifinale, l'Atalanta ha avuto la meglio sulla Fiorentina.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2019)

Bisogna augurarsi che vinca l'Atalanta. In caso di vittoria laziale il sesto posto costringerebbe ai preliminari di Europa League, e noi siamo proprio quinti/sesti a pari merito con la Roma.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2019)

Una bella Vittoria ai supplementari della Lazio, così l'Atalanta va a Torino stanca e delusa.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarà Lazio - Atalanta la finale di Coppa Italia 2018/2019. La partita si giocherà il prossimo 15 maggio 2019 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma alle pre 20:45
> 
> La Lazio ha superato il Milan in semifinale, l'Atalanta ha avuto la meglio sulla Fiorentina.
> 
> ...



Tifo per una forma virale che stende l'atalanta.
Nulla di serio eh, basta una dissenteria di gruppo.


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2019)

le squalifiche verrebbero scontate in campionato come successo a noi per la supercoppa italiana?

se così fosse sarebbe da tifare per cartellini e gasperini cacciato.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> le squalifiche verrebbero scontate in campionato come successo a noi per la supercoppa italiana?
> 
> se così fosse sarebbe da tifare per cartellini e gasperini cacciato.



No, la Coppa Italia è a parte


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2019)

peccato,già saranno senza toloi e palomino a torino.
avrei tolto volentieri anche zapata.

p.s. 

AC Monza on fire,già 2-0 in venti minuti al secondo turno dei playoff.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2019)

*Ufficiali:

Strakosha; Luiz Felipe, Acerbi, Bastos; Maruis, Parolo, Leiva, Luis Alberto, Lulic; Correa, Immobile

Gollini; Masiello, Palomino, Djimsiti; Hateboer, de Roon, Freuler, Castagne; Gomez, Ilicic; Zapata*


----------



## davidelynch (15 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Penso che vincerà la Lazietta



Molto probabile, c'è un favore da restituire


----------



## pazzomania (15 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Strakosha; Luiz Felipe, Acerbi, Bastos; Maruis, Parolo, Leiva, Luis Alberto, Lulic; Correa, Immobile
> 
> Gollini; Masiello, Palomino, Djimsiti; Hateboer, de Roon, Freuler, Castagne; Gomez, Ilicic; Zapata*



Voglio essere sportivo: un bello stiramentino a Zapata al 90' ... si puo'??


----------



## mabadi (15 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Voglio essere sportivo: un bello stiramentino a Zapata al 90' ... si puo'??



Meglio al 119'


----------



## sette (15 Maggio 2019)

partita orrenda


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2019)

Madonna che culo la Lazietta


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2019)

Forza Atalanta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2019)

Nell'azione del palo c'era un fallo di mano con annesso rigore nettissimo non dato all'Atalanta, com'è possibile che l'arbitro al var non abbia fatto rivedere il video a banti?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Nell'azione del palo c'era un fallo di mano con annesso rigore nettissimo non dato all'Atalanta, com'è possibile che l'arbitro al var non abbia fatto rivedere il video a banti?



AIA, FIGC, Lega.

La mafia.


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2019)

Altri 45 così please.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2019)

Per il resto la Lazio sta controllando il gioco ma senza sussulti, Atalanta poco incisiva ma con le uniche vere occasioni da gol
Partita molto tosta


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Maggio 2019)

Loporco se l’è acchittata per bene sta finale


----------



## Davidoff (15 Maggio 2019)

Partita a ritmi altissimi, noi saremmo stati tritati. Assurdo come siamo indietro rispetto a squadre che hanno speso un decimo di noi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2019)

Quelli della Lazio stanno picchiando come fabbri


----------



## kekkopot (15 Maggio 2019)

Ovviamente tifiamo tutti per i supplementari e qualcuno dell'Atalanta rotto, vero?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Quelli della Lazio stanno picchiando come fabbri



Banti é indegno. Inspiegabile come possa fare l'arbitro.

Mancano un rigore e come minimo, minimo l'espulsione di Leiva che ha fatto un entrata da secondo giallo nettissimo. Ma ovviamente lui non ha fischiato nemmeno fallo.

Questo é un danno costante ogni volta che entra in campo ad arbitrare una partita di calcio.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2019)

Gol della Lazietta


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2019)

Finita


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2019)

Peccato i supplementari li avrebbero sfiancati completamente


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2019)

Peccato.

A questo punto speriamo crollino in campionato.


----------



## chicagousait (15 Maggio 2019)

Peccato ci speravo nei supplementari


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2019)

Finita.

Comunque la solita partita indegna del calcio italiano che viene rovinata da arbitri scandalosi. Solita vergogna.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2019)

Atalanta sprecona e punita, come l’Ajax.


----------



## Anguus (15 Maggio 2019)

Gasperini 0 cambi all'80' ..genio


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2019)

Settimo posto inutile per la Coppa, attenzione al rischio sesto posto perché quest'anno chi arriva sesto fa i preliminari Europa League
Ovviamente se finisce così


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2019)

Rigore negato a parte l'Atalanta non ha combinato quasi niente, in attacco passaggi sbagliati di continuo


----------



## sette (15 Maggio 2019)

risultato più scontato di una finta a rientrare di Suso


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2019)

Sto Simcity è proprio una sega


----------



## kekkopot (15 Maggio 2019)

Che beffa per l'Atalanta...


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Settimo posto inutile per la Coppa, attenzione al rischio sesto posto perché quest'anno chi arriva sesto fa i preliminari Europa League
> Ovviamente se finisce così



Dobbiamo pensare solo a fare i nostri 6 punti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2019)

Gol strepitoso di Correa


----------



## Anguus (15 Maggio 2019)

Che forte che è Correa..


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2019)

Gasperson 0 cambi in 85' poi 3 cambi tutti insieme e leva Zapata. 
Pronto per il Milan.

Partita apparecchiatissima per la Lazio che si è scansata in campionato in modo da mandare questi in Champions.


----------



## kekkopot (15 Maggio 2019)

Perchè solo noi non sappiamo segnare su contropiede?


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2019)

Vittoria meritata secondo me, Atalanta impalpabile e nulla per tutti i 90'


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2019)

Ma che volete che vinca Gasperini. 

Risultato scontato.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Perchè solo noi non sappiamo segnare su contropiede?



in compenso facciamo segnare gli altri in contropiede


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2019)

stanchezza,delusione e nervosismo.
ottimo biglietto da visita per torino.


----------



## davidelynch (15 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che volete che vinca Gasperini.
> 
> Risultato scontato.



Forse un torneo di briscola


----------



## Milanista di Milano (15 Maggio 2019)

Ennesima partita decisiva che viene decisa dai singoli.. averceli 2 come Correa e Milinkovic


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2019)

Questi meritano il 4° posto.... solo perché noi siamo una società di pagliacci.


----------



## Anguus (15 Maggio 2019)

L'Atalanta stasera sembrava il Milan..Zapata prima e Barrow poi abbandonati a se stessi in area. Gomez si è trasformato in Calhanoglu


----------

